# Please help me understand these labs :)



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Please help with my latest labs:

TSH - 1.73 Range: - mIU/L

REVERSE T3, LC/MS/MS on 08/13/2014

T3 REVERSE, LC/MS/MS - 11 Range: 8-25 - ng/dL

T3, FREE on 08/13/2014
T3, FREE - 3.0 Range: 2.3-4.2 - pg/mL

T4, FREE on 08/13/2014
T4, FREE - 0.9 Range: 0.8-1.8 - ng/dL

IRON, TOTAL - 54 Range: 40-175 - mcg/dL
IRON BINDING CAPACITY - 366 Range: 250-450 - mcg/dL
% SATURATION - 15 Range: 15-50 - % (calc
FERRITIN - 10 Range: 10-154 - ng/mL

FOLATE, SERUM - 20.8 Range: - ng/mL
VITAMIN B12 - 675 Range: 200-1100 - pg/mL

VITAMIN D, 25-HYDROXY, LC/MS/MS on 08/13/2014
VITAMIN D, 25-OH, D2 - <4 Range: See Note: - ng/mL
VITAMIN D, 25-OH, TOTAL - 31 Range: 30-100 - ng/mL
VITAMIN D, 25-OH, D3 - 31 Range: See Note: - ng/mL

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Your FREE T3 is a little lower than most of us like, your FREE T4 is low which may by why the FREE T3 is low. rT3 is good; you should have little but not a lot.

Ferritin in the basement; it should be 50 to 100 and the closer to 100, the better! And most of us do feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less provided the FREE T3 is not too high which for most of us would be at about 75% of the range given by your lab.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your Vitamin D isn't great either; your Total D is about to fall out of the range and symptoms of low D can mimic hypothyroid symptoms.


----------



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Is it time to start back on thyroid meds? 5000 of D a day, floradix should help then? Any reason why anxiety is hanging around? Can anyone here help with saliva test results too

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You are in the basement on Ferritin, D and FT-4

I would address those 3 and see if your anxiety improves.

I was in a similar situation with Ferritin and D. Ended up having endometrial ablation to address my inability to tolerate iron supplements and the rollercoaster of going back to low range every period I had.

D should be supplemented with the prescription - then probably 5KIU daily. I can only tolerate 6 days a week of 5KIU.

Things I notice... if I am top range of D or top range of Ferritin I seem a bit more ramped up - you may be haviing the same symptoms being so low.

Good luck!!


----------



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

I am starting to feel hypo except the anxiety... Also my adrenals look low, low, low and slightly high?

DHEAS (saliva) 5.4 ng/mL 2-23 (Age Dependent)
Cortisol (saliva) 4.3 ng/mL 3.7-9.5 (morning)
Cortisol (saliva) 1.7 ng/mL 1.2-3.0 (noon)
Cortisol (saliva) 0.6 ng/mL 0.6-1.9 (evening)
Cortisol (saliva) 0.6 ng/mL 0.4-1.0 (night)

I think my regimen: will be Thorne Stress B, Garden of Life Vitamin D, Gaia Iron 2x/day, Selenium 200 mcg, Magnesium Oil/Epsom salts and Thorne ACE. Am I missing anything? I have an appt with an integrative med dr next Monday so I am thinking he may restart me on some thyroid meds. I also take Lexapro 10 mg.


----------

